# New Fishing Buddies Wanted



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking for fishing buddies for the upcoming season. Perfer guys from the Richmond/Rosenberg/Katy area. I normally launch from LaPorte for the bay and Bridge Bait for the Middle Bank area seas permitting. I like to fish for trout, reds, tarpon, kings, snapper. No smoking or drinking on the boat. I do both myself on shore. 

I like to fish during the week most of the time. But can do weekend too. 
Photo of my boat attached a deep V, good for the bay, jetties and near offshore. Have been out 40 miles with it. Have all the safety equipment with a ditch bag. PM me if interested. Of course we split expenses.

PM me if interested. 

Bill


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

I live in Katy and work for myself and can be available during the week with a day or so of notice. I have no problem with no drinking or smoking on boat. I also do both onshore. Great offer have a good one.


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Of course I was 82nd Airborne for 7 years so that might be a problem for a Screaming Eagle. lol [email protected]


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

My son is currently with the 101st Airborne. Recently returned from Iraq.


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

You be sure to tell him I said thank you when you talk to him again. My son is with an Airborne unit out of Alaska and just got back from Afghanistan.


----------



## locohead62 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good Offer- I live in league City and being born and raised in galveston count have around 35-40 yrs. exp. in the bay system. Am w/out boat currently due to 2nd daughter (kids are expensive) but with her turning 8 will be in market this summer. Have money to go and can be ready with short notice. Hope we can hook-em up together. Meeting u wherever and whenever not a problem.


----------

